# 2 iui tomorrow



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello, it's been a while since my last post.  I am due to have iui tomorrow, had my trigger today.  The scan showed a perfect round follie 15mm on day 11 on my left side.  This will be my 2nd one, although my first one i had not prepared my body enough or did it armed with do much info.  Feeling tired, the trigger hurt & has made me feel a little sensitive around the tummy. Waiting for DH to come home from overseas to do his bit tomorrow.  Feeling excited & trying not to be so negative.  Good luck to everyone going through the same or similar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello Sunshine babe 

Good luck with your IUI tomorrow   

The trigger can make you feel a bit sore, I normally have a bit of a lump where the needle goes in.

Lots of others are going through the 2ww on the IUI girls TTC thread if you want some support  

Shemonkey xxx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Sunshine babe,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow     

I always have a tender tummy after the trigger shot, hope it goes soon  


PompeyD


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

good luck with the IUI tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Good luck    
The trigger shot was definitely the worst of the lot, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you girls, so nice to know it's not just me. Feeling a bit crampy today & very bloated, i guess that's normal, but have my lovely DH to look after me. Good luck to you all too whatever you are going through


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you good luck Pompey D  for the 27th & Shemonkey for your IUI in Oct.  I am about to start Maca root, heard about the Peuruvians taking it and thought I might give it a go if i get a BFN.  Sending lots of baby dust and   to everyone x


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Happy Chicky, mine is unexplained also, although I am 44 so that does not help.  Hope you don't mind me asking, but have you had all the tests done including a L'copy?  I've just realised I have not had one, though they did when they had a look inside for possible scar tissue, but apparently not.  Good luck for October x


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah thanks sunshine babe  

It's very normal to feel crampy and bloated after the insem, glad your DH is looking after you!

Good luck with the maca, I tried it but bleeuurrrggghhh    Supposed to be very good for fertility tho!

She  xxx


----------

